# Submarino a control remoto



## vash_t_stampeede (Sep 18, 2006)

Bueno, veran necesito hacer un submarino que pueda moverse hacia adelante y hacia atras, pero el chiste es que debe ser controlado a distancia, he buscado en itnernet y sólo encuentro ofertas de juguetes tipo ebay, asi que les pido que por favor me recomienden un circuito,  una pagina de internet, o un libro donde venga información necesaria para armar este dispositivo. Muchas gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Sep 18, 2006)

Vash.....si que te quieres complicar ,pero es muy bonito ,ten en cuenta que debajo del agua creo que no se propaga la RF, solo ultrasonidos, quizas tendras que adaptar un boya flotante para la antena ,por la red tendras  barcos teledirigidos ,pero submarinos,,buscare ,saludos un saludo


----------



## vash_t_stampeede (Sep 18, 2006)

si lo se... es lo k he visto... se k se usan unas ondas raras (digo raras pork no recuerdo el nombre) para transmitir najo el agua, ese es el problema, QUE DEBE SER BAJO EL AGUA, he encontrado diseños y libros que  tratan el tema del control remoto, peo claro, nada me es totalmente util... espero no tener que comprar un juguete de ebay para desarmarlo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 18, 2006)

En principio si es para poco alcance yo creo que con modulos de 433 deberia funcionarte.
Estoy hablando de distancias de 10 o 15 metros y poca profuncidad 1 o 2  metros y una buena antena.
Lo de la antena es  la diferencia entre funcionar regular o estupendamente sobretodo en el circuito de transmision.

Evidentemente como mas baja es la frecuencia mejor penetra en el agua, pero existe el problema de la antena que cada vez es mas grande, es inversamente proporcional a la frecuencia

http://www.iberfutura.es
 mira en modulos SMD

pero los de ebay seguramente utilizan la tecnologia de la vieja escuela o sea un cuarzo y un receptor superregenerativo de 27Mhz

http://www.epanorama.net/links/radio.html#remote


----------



## vash_t_stampeede (Sep 18, 2006)

Buena información gracias mil!!!, bueno, me acaban de cambiar la jugada ahora resulta que debe pasar entre obstaculos, asi que una antena que salga del agua esta descartada, creo que me concentrare en frecuencias bajas como tu dices, o un cable, uno muy largo


----------



## Dr. Science (Sep 28, 2006)

Bueno, la cuestión es que yo me fabriqué uno hace dos años:

Lo que pasa es que era de reducidas dimensiones, Está metido dentro de un huevo Kinder...

Te diré cosas Básicas que tienes que tener en cuenta, aunque no tengan mucho que ver con la electrónica:

1: Nada de agua salada, el alcance es menor
2: Si no quieres complicarte con bombas de agua o aire comprimido etc, tendrás que conseguir una flotabilidad un pelín positiva, es decir que si te quedas sin baterías él solito ascenderá lentamente hasta llegar a la superficie, sin llegar a sobresalir del agua.
3: Lo más fácil es usar motores normales y corrientes y muy baratos, sin impermeabilizar, en una piscina de agua dulce funcionan (te lo digo por experiencia, y si se te fastidian... pues los cambias.
4: Para hacerte los raguladores de velocidad de los motores, destripa unos servos baratos, el circuito que lleva sirve perfectamente para regular la velocidad de los motores haciéndoles un truco que ahora no recuerdo... busca en google --variador con servo-- o algo así seguro que te sale.

PD: con estos medios me construí también un submarino con una botella de refrescos

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Science (Sep 28, 2006)

Mira he encontrado un submarino, el primer submarino que empecé a construir hace dos años (el de la foto no es el mío), no lo teminé poque era algo complicado conseguir hacer funcionar el sistema de lastre... pero si quieres probar... está construido con tuberías de PVC y abrazaderas:







Lo tienes aquí:

http://www.rc-submarines.com/id112.htm

Ups, los planos los han pasado aquí:

http://web.ticino.com/Submarine/

Si te manejas en inglés, en las páginas de aficionados, a los submarinos los llaman "RC subs"

Mira en google que hay auténticas maravillas (de todos los tamaños y colores).

Saludos.


----------



## angrono (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola Dr. Science, tengo que hacer un trabajo de fisica para la escuela y me interesa saber como se pueden construir submarinos con las capsulas de huevo Kinder o con botellas de refresco, espero me pueda ayudar MUCHAS GRACIAS! SALU2


----------

